# Are your Hav's like Cats?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Several weeks ago my DH thought it a good idea to invite Smarty into a dinnig room chair. You can guess the rest of the story. No table is safe. she climbs the kitchen stools to get on the counters. She gets on the toilet seat to get the paper that was no long put on the roller. She loves getting on our desk, has attacked my fish screen saver, and chewed most of my pens.

Nothing is safe from her. DH thinks I do not watch her close enough. Closing doors, pushing in all chairs (you can't lean them, she jumps to the back and up she goes), I've never liked cats in the house for this very reason. My voice can't go loud enough to make her afraid of us, she just cocks her head and gives you and "OK, I'll go do something else." This mind set is what the agility trainer loves about her, I do not dare leave her loose when we go to work, she would destroy the house, not being mean just nosey and curious.

Oh and she does get plenty of exersize out side but she is always busy doing something on her own.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote has trouble jumping onto the couch, so I guess I've been pretty lucky. I try to ignore Sinatra jumping on everything..just clean the counters every day..lol. It's when he starts knocking things off the counter that he get's locked in the bathroom..  I'm guessing it'd be harder to ignore a dog though..lol


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh my, Sandi! Brutus can jump high enough for me to catch him, but he does not climb up on things--not even the couch. You always knew that you had a smart dog--you just didn't realize the down side!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have worried she would injure herself jumping but most of the time she has an escape route. I’ve just never known a dog to be so creative in getting into or on things. She could not make it on to our bed so she realized she could go from the window seat to the night stand to get where she wanted to be. Now my pillows are all over the place and a Steiff Boxer that has been on my bed for many years has been put away.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh oh, Sandi! Sounds like Smarty is a great candidate for Agility! lol
Neither Ricky nor Sammy jump on our kitchen chairs, though they jump everywhere else. We've never encouraged it though which is a good thing. That's all we need! We already have two cats, though only one is truly cat-like in that he climbs onto everything he can! sigh....... The dogs just sit under him and bark like idiots. :frusty: 

I've heard of many Havs that jump on to the backs of couches, chairs, desks and beds though, so Smarty isn't the exception. Lucky you!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Marg, Lucky would not be the word I would use. She is never and I mean never not doing something. Nothing is safe from her, if she cannot jump to it she will devise another way. I find her to be absolutely amazing in her ability to reason or solve her way to what she wants. I’m sure a lot of Havs are like her, but she is my first and my Boxers, Australian Shepards and Jack Russell were all intelligently challenged next to her.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine jump on the back of the sofa and on chairs, but not on dining room chairs or counters. Kodi will jump on the bed. Right now it is raining like crazy, and I have 2 dogs and 3 cats sleeping the day away.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is most definitely not a jumper... he needs to run all the way across the room to even attempt jumping on the couch and even then he doesn't make it all the way up 50% of the time. However, he's still only 4mo. so I guess only time will tell.

The way that he is cat-like is how he plays. He uses his paws for everything! Playing with balls, to smack our hands (instead of biting them) when we're playing, to get attention. It's actually quite funny because it reminds me so much of my parents' cats. My boyfriend thinks Kubrick is part cat as he's had dogs his whole life and never seen a dog use his paws so much to play. I told him it's a Hav thing, but I might be lying.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci has a fascination with strings. Especially those attached to MY CLOTHES. She practically lights UP when she sees me put on a Sweatpants or a hoodie. She'll jump on the couch with me and paw at the string and chew it. lol..... 

I always say that she is 1/3 dog, 1/3 cat, and 1/3 rabbit, the way she *hops* around. lol

Kara


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

*Me too!*

Emma can't jump because she is missing a back paw. However Oscar can jump. He learned to jump up on the dining room chairs by watching the cat. Now we have to make sure we push in the chairs. Between the cat and the dog, I just have to make sure I put things away. It's not all bad tho, my house is alot neater because of these little brats! When these guys get to running around, it's amazing to watch Oscar jump up onto the back of the couch, it's like flying. Poor Em, she has to use her step to get on the couch or chair but she can get pretty crazy with that too!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

I forgot to add, when my sister met my first Havanese, her comment was that they seemed cat like.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

May I ask what happended to Emma's paw?

As for a cleaner house, no way!!!!!!! With all her toys, chews, shedding, and cling-ons from the lawn my house is much messier. Nothing is really in its' place, because she can get to it.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I only have one out of three that tries to jump up on furniture, and wouldn't you know it would be Preston, the one with CD, who shouldn't be jumping. I always make mine sit, to be let up on the couch, but I have to watch and not let Preston jump off and he's always the first one to hop off. I always cringe thinking he's going to pop out his elbow. I would freak out.


----------

